# Best cheap 3x3 to give away?



## deadcat (Nov 27, 2016)

Because relatives and friends who have cubes that require wrist turning make me want to cry.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 27, 2016)

mf3 legend thast yuxin one any they all 'suck' but theyre not 'bad'


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 27, 2016)

How cheap do you mean?
The FangYuan is good and fairly cheap, but I'm not sure if $10 is too high.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 27, 2016)

Basically anything you can get in a cube shop will be good enough to discourage wrist turning if they can be bothered.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 27, 2016)

I tend to give out Guanlongs but as @shadowslice e says, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## deadcat (Nov 27, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> How cheap do you mean?
> The FangYuan is good and fairly cheap, but I'm not sure if $10 is too high.


Yeah more like up to $5. MF3 looks like a good candidate. 
Well, not every cube shop cube is good enough, right? Like I wouldn't want a cube that keeps popping every second.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 27, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Yeah more like up to $5. MF3 looks like a good candidate.
> Well, not every cube shop cube is good enough, right? Like I wouldn't want a cube that keeps popping every second.


I gave a friend one of my qiyi sails. The cube is pretty good, and only $4.
After a ~month though, he said the corner stock snapped and he had to glue it back on.
I haven't had any serious problems with pops on my other sails, and no pieces have broke on me. I probably use it less than him as I only use them for mbld.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 28, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Yeah more like up to $5. MF3 looks like a good candidate.
> Well, not every cube shop cube is good enough, right? Like I wouldn't want a cube that keeps popping every second.


Yeah, I guess the MF3 looks to be the best choice then.


----------



## Dom (Nov 28, 2016)

So far my favorite inexpensive cube to give away is the QiYi Sail. It doesn't have any washers, but it doesn't seem to need them as long as you lube the springs with a heavy lube. I recommend getting a bunch of sails and lubing them up. I always keep one in the car in case I see someone who needs a cube.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 28, 2016)

Dom said:


> So far my favorite inexpensive cube to give away is the QiYi Sail. It doesn't have any washers, but it doesn't seem to need them as long as you lube the springs with a heavy lube. I recommend getting a bunch of Sails and lubing them up. I always keep one in the car in case I see someone who needs a cube.


On my birthday last year I bought a QiYi Sail for everybody at my school (~40 people at the time) and I lubed the pieces of each one individually with weight 3 cubicle lube.


----------



## deadcat (Nov 28, 2016)

DELToS said:


> On my birthday last year I bought a QiYi Sail for everybody at my school (~40 people at the time) and I lubed the pieces of each one individually with weight 3 cubicle lube.


Wow


----------



## Douf (Nov 28, 2016)

Yuxin Fire


----------



## Silverback (Nov 28, 2016)

Whatever cube you choose, I would suggest to get a stickerless one for two reasons:
1. People who can't solve the cube, sometimes peel off the stickers.
2. If the stickers chip, they might put it away, instead of buying new stickers.


----------



## Dom (Nov 29, 2016)

Douf said:


> Yuxin Fire


I recommend Yuxin Water. The water came out after the fire and people like it. I have a bunch of Waters and they're pretty good for 4 bucks. 



Silverback said:


> Whatever cube you choose, I would suggest to get a stickerless one for two reasons:
> 1. People who can't solve the cube, sometimes peel off the stickers.
> 2. If the stickers chip, they might put it away, instead of buying new stickers.


Most budget cubes dont come in stickerless. Also, if they are legitimately interested in Cubing, they're not going to peel the stickers off. And if they have the cube long enough for the stickers to chip, then they'll probably buy their own cubes by then. And buying replacement stickers would cost nearly the same as a whole new cube. However, if you're buying for someone who might not like Cubing, yeah go for stickerless and then ask that if they don't like Cubing, to just give it back when they're done.


----------



## Silverback (Nov 29, 2016)

Dom said:


> Most budget cubes dont come in stickerless.


Guanlong? Fire?
I recently bought two cubes to give away. A Fire for a boy and a FanXin for a girl (I wanted a cube with pink instead of red and the Guanlong was sold out at that moment).


----------



## Dom (Nov 30, 2016)

Silverback said:


> Guanlong? Fire?
> I recently bought two cubes to give away. A Fire for a boy and a FanXin for a girl (I wanted a cube with pink instead of red and the Guanlong was sold out at that moment).


Yeah there are a few that are stickerless. The GuanLong is such a classic budget cube.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Isn't the WeiLong GTS M perfect for this?


----------



## Cubister (Nov 30, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Yeah more like up to $5. MF3 looks like a good candidate.


If you have the time and want to save some money, check the import regulations for your country to see if it's worth to order from china.

Prices when delivered to germany:
4xQiyi Thunderclap V1 for $4.6/piece from Zcube(discount code zcube)
4xQiyi Warrior $2.53/piece from Zcube(discount code zcube)
4x Kungfu/YuMo QingHong $4.19/piece from Fasttech
4x Shengshou Fangyuan $6/piece from Cubezz

And of course a Guanlong or Sail could also be an option. Qiyi just announced this new budget cube for release on 6. Dezember. It might be worth to wait a little, who knows.


----------



## deadcat (Nov 30, 2016)

The point about stickerless is pretty good, are there cubes around this price range that come in stickerless, in addition to the guanlong? And preferably not in pink, heh.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 30, 2016)

Thunderclap v1 is available as stickerless, and I would say it's not bad, it's my main. I replaced the green side though.


----------



## deadcat (Nov 30, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Thunderclap v1 is available as stickerless, and I would say it's not bad, it's my main. I replaced the green side though.


That's a great cube, but a bit more expensive. How did you replace a side of a stickerless cube, though?


----------



## muchacho (Nov 30, 2016)

I bought a black Thunderclap. I have black opposite red, blue opposite orange and white opposite yellow.


----------



## Dom (Dec 1, 2016)

deadcat said:


> The point about stickerless is pretty good, are there cubes around this price range that come in stickerless, in addition to the guanlong? And preferably not in pink, heh.


Since you are considering stickerless, I would wait for the QiYi Warrior W that @Cubister talked about. It looks pretty cool. QiYi says it's 56mm.


----------



## deadcat (Dec 1, 2016)

Dom said:


> Since you are considering stickerless, I would wait for the QiYi Warrior W that @Cubister talked about. It looks pretty cool. QiYi says it's 56mm.



Is the regular Qiyi Warrior any good?


----------



## Dom (Dec 1, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Is the regular Qiyi Warrior any good?


I'm not sure but the new Warrior W is going to be cheaper and way better. It's going to be released in a few days.


----------



## deadcat (Dec 11, 2016)

Dom said:


> I'm not sure but the new Warrior W is going to be cheaper and way better. It's going to be released in a few days.


I see it's priced at $3 at cubezz, so it's a good candidate. Did anyone have a chance to try it out yet? I didn't find any reviews so far. EDIT: saw a first impressions vid on youtube, seems okay for this purpose.
Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MattyAB (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd definitely go with the MF3S. I just bought my sister the MF3S and MF2S for christmas, they're excellent for beginners.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 27, 2016)

thunderclap or sail I would say


----------



## deadcat (Dec 27, 2016)

A glowing review of the warrior W here




Mine are already on the way, will update


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2016)

i would recommend the cyclone boys cheap 3x3x3 because i bouhgt two, one for my sister and one incase i needed to give it away to someone else but i did not realise until i tried them that they were almost as good as my valk3 and i can almost get my average on them


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 31, 2016)

cuber314159 said:


> i would recommend the cyclone boys cheap 3x3x3 because i bouhgt two, one for my sister and one incase i needed to give it away to someone else but i did not realise until i tried them that they were almost as good as my valk3 and i can almost get my average on them


You should remove the link from your post, it almost feels like you're advertising.


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 31, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> How cheap do you mean?
> The FangYuan is good and fairly cheap, but I'm not sure if $10 is too high.



FANGYUAN IS LIFE. ITS ALMOST AS GOOD AS THE VALK


----------



## deadcat (Dec 31, 2016)

cuber314159 said:


> i would recommend the cyclone boys cheap 3x3x3 because i bouhgt two, one for my sister and one incase i needed to give it away to someone else but i did not realise until i tried them that they were almost as good as my valk3 and i can almost get my average on them


Which cyclone boys cube is it? Looks like there are several models available, and I can't tell from the link.


----------



## Dom (Dec 31, 2016)

MF3RS - an upgraded MF3S. 

This is what I'll be getting for cheap gifts.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> You should remove the link from your post, it almost feels like you're advertising.


Oh sorry I did not think of that it's been removed now


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Which cyclone boys cube is it? Looks like there are several models available, and I can't tell from the link.


That is the thing I don't know I can try and find out.
Edit: on the box and on the confirmation of order email it still does not say which model nor on the information about it before ordering so I don't know what model it is.


----------



## deadcat (Dec 31, 2016)

Dom said:


> MF3RS - an upgraded MF3S.
> 
> This is what I'll be getting for cheap gifts.


Any idea how it compare to Warrior W?


----------



## Dom (Jan 1, 2017)

deadcat said:


> Any idea how it compare to Warrior W?


Well when the Warrior W came out, a lot of people on YouTube said it was the best budget 3x3. Now those same people are saying THIS one is the REAL best budget 3x3. 
I'm getting both just because I have a thing for cheap 3x3's.


----------



## deadcat (Jan 1, 2017)

Dom said:


> Well when the Warrior W came out, a lot of people on YouTube said it was the best budget 3x3. Now those same people are saying THIS one is the REAL best budget 3x3.
> I'm getting both just because I have a thing for cheap 3x3's.


Heh I guess the differences are getting smaller. Especially for non cubers.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2017)

deadcat said:


> Which cyclone boys cube is it? Looks like there are several models available, and I can't tell from the link.


Based off of speedcube reviews comparison I think it is the cyclone boys cloud but can't be certain


----------



## deadcat (Jan 24, 2017)

Update: got the warrior W cubes, people like them! Worked out great, thanks guys.


----------

